# Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig' a very rare crypt.



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello I am buying a Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig' for $60 (which I am willing to pay due to how hard these are to find) and i just got pictures of the plant I will be receiving yet I do not see any veining on the leaves in the picture he sent me, I attached a picture of the plant and I was curious if anyone could tell me if the plant in the picture is truly a Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig' thanks, kyle


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Shouldn't it have some visible veining? I know it isn't always the perfect pink veins (due to some folks having slightly less than perfect conditions) but there doesn't seem to be any on that plant.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

i am not sure but its look like crypto grabowskii


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

The person you're buying it from is an APC member. 
I can see the veining on the back part of the plant. It is a nice species. In time will you only tell. Once it matures in your tank it'll be better than the pic you have. Good luck.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Shouldn't it have some visible veining? I know it isn't always the perfect pink veins (due to some folks having slightly less than perfect conditions) but there doesn't seem to be any on that plant.


No, not necessarily. I have one that displays this same coloration. I suspect if I were to move it to a more acidic environment it would display nicer coloration.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Any updates to the crypt you bought?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes its doing good, i put it in my pps pro acidic discus tank and the veins are slowly starting to show, this plant is so beautiful with the distinctive pink color pattern, it was definitely worth the $60 ill take a picture and post it tonight, but as for now I have to ship out a bunch of plants, later


----------

